# Java/C/C++ JNI Code Debuggen mit Eclipse und CDT



## Thomas Darimont (21. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

http://www.kineteksystems.com/white-papers/mixedjavaandc.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## themar007 (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo Tom,

hab mal kurz reingeschaut - sieht ganz gut aus und wird mir bestimmt weiterhelfen

vielen Dank und Gruß Rainer


----------

